

The Magazine: Introducing the app blog - jharrier
http://virtualpants.com/the-magazine

======
jharrier
I could see a business model for Daring Fireball and others where the linked
list stays the same, but feature articles are published to their app blogs
first ($1.99 subscription) and then after 3 days to the sites.

